# Child support garnishments



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

So I have child support and Uber garnishes my wages which is all fine with me. It has to be done that’s fine but what pisses me off is they take my payment every week but don’t freaking send it into the child support office but like once every 2 months. If you guys know anything about the government they don’t like you not paying on time for any reason. Plus I get hit with interest for them not paying 1 month or not. Like WTF how can they take my money and keep it.

Damn Uber makes me more mad daily


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The_Solo said:


> Damn Uber makes me more mad daily


Uber received a court order to garnish your wages.
They have no choice.
Don't be mad at them. Go get mad at your baby mama.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Uber received a court order to garnish your wages.
> They have no choice.
> Don't be mad at them. Go get mad at your baby mama.


You didn't read his post all the way through, did you, Naughty Boy? LOL


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

If you paid what was required on your own as you should, why would they need to garnish your wages?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> You didn't read his post all the way through, did you, Naughty Boy? LOL


Sometimes i make up my mind on what I'm going to respond within the first sentence.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

The_Solo said:


> So I have child support and Uber garnishes my wages which is all fine with me. It has to be done that's fine but what pisses me off is they take my payment every week but don't freaking send it into the child support office but like once every 2 months. If you guys know anything about the government they don't like you not paying on time for any reason. Plus I get hit with interest for them not paying 1 month or not. Like WTF how can they take my money and keep it.
> 
> God damn Uber makes me more mad daily


Keep your pants zipped loverboy


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

I was married and it was a planned child. Of no relevance. My issue isn't paying the support. It's Uber garnishing my wages and not sending the money. I was just curious if anyone else dealing with same bs



Uberfunitis said:


> If you paid what was required on your own as you should, why would they need to garnish your wages?


When the child support office finds out where you work they garnish your wages. Wages being garnished is all part of the court order on child support. It doesn't matter if you pay or not. They make sure it's not your choice


----------



## MoonlightingPHD (Feb 11, 2019)

Are you sure you're the father?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

The_Solo said:


> When the child support office finds out where you work they garnish your wages. Wages being garnished is all part of the court order on child support. It doesn't matter if you pay or not. They make sure it's not your choice


That depends on the state, some states only garnish for support not being paid others garnish always it seems. Sorry you must be in one of those states that garnish all the time..... My apologies.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

What did Uber say when you contacted them regarding the payments?


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

Find out soon! At the hub now


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

Eugene73 said:


> Keep your pants zipped loverboy


Ignore the comments. A lot of the members are older folks who don't get much action.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

The_Solo said:


> what pisses me off is they take my payment every week but don't freaking send it into the child support office but like once every 2 months.


Damn, that really sucks. I had an employer who did the same thing. I never got them to send the money they took from me but never sent to child services.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

They haven’t helped me yet. Had to send message to garnishment department. Eventually I’ll hear from them again. Man what a pain.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Ignore the comments. A lot of the members are older folks who don't get much action.


I disagree.
There are a lot of younger members here that don't get much action.


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

Please follow up: if Uber received a garnishment notice for child support (you’d have a copy) and are not forwarding the payment in, you’re gonna lose your license...right before you nail Uber’s ass to the wall.

Garnishments not forwarded is contempt and private entities are not exempt.

I can put you in touch with an organization that may be able to give you your state specific requirements.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

PioneerXi said:


> Please follow up: if Uber received a garnishment notice for child support (you'd have a copy) and are not forwarding the payment in, you're gonna lose your license...right before you nail Uber's ass to the wall.
> 
> Garnishments not forwarded is contempt and private entities are not exempt.
> 
> I can put you in touch with an organization that may be able to give you your state specific requirements.


Getting an intent to suspend back in sept 18 is how I figured it out. They took my payments in August and sept and then sent chunk payment in sept. Child support office got mad I didn't make a payment in August and as having had payments garnished I figured I did. Since then I hadn't drove for Uber again until this month. I went to child support office yesterday and verified so far this month they show I have made no payments yet Uber has garnished my wages 4 different weeks.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The_Solo said:


> Getting an intent to suspend back in sept 18 is how I figured it out. They took my payments in August and sept and then sent chunk payment in sept. Child support office got mad I didn't make a payment in August and as having had payments garnished I figured I did. Since then I hadn't drove for Uber again until this month. I went to child support office yesterday and verified so far this month they show I have made no payments yet Uber has garnished my wages 4 different weeks.


They've only garnished 4 weeks?

The process takes time. 
Once you are working regularly, the garnishments and payments will become regular also. 
You need a longer period to really determine if Uber is taking too long.

And stop taking months off if you have kids to support.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The_Solo said:


> So I have child support and Uber garnishes my wages which is all fine with me. It has to be done that's fine but what pisses me off is they take my payment every week but don't freaking send it into the child support office but like once every 2 months. If you guys know anything about the government they don't like you not paying on time for any reason. Plus I get hit with interest for them not paying 1 month or not. Like WTF how can they take my money and keep it.
> 
> Damn Uber makes me more mad daily


Ask some on in your state child support office, pretty sure Uber received a garnishment order with requirements to send payment in on a set schedule. If Uber is not doing that in some states they can be held liable for the interest for not paying on time. Did you also get a copy of the garnisment order? You should have, it is very clear on how they should be sending the money to the state.



Uberfunitis said:


> If you paid what was required on your own as you should, why would they need to garnish your wages?


This is not always true, some states regardless of if you are paying on time require wage garnishments that go through the state. If I remember correctly Ohio and Florida come to mind.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> They've only garnished 4 weeks?
> 
> The process takes time.
> Once you are working regularly, the garnishments and payments will become regular also.
> ...


That was when this issue was noticed. Prior they handled it correctly. They are paying bi-monthly it seems. They take weekly garnishments and not paying in the same month taken is an issue.

I don't take months off. I just haven't drove for Uber. I drive lyft and like 3 other gig jobs. My issue isn't making the payments it's them taking and not making the payments. I go monthly to child support office and make the payments otherwise no problem.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> That depends on the state, some states only garnish for support not being paid others garnish always it seems. Sorry you must be in one of those states that garnish all the time..... My apologies.


Just saw this, yes some states force garnishment.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

Flkeys I did not receive a copy (that I know of) but i will be going back to child support office Thursday being last day of month to pay full amount if Uber hasn’t made a payment yet. I’m sure they won’t have. I’m also working on getting child support office helping me to resolve this


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

_Singing_ Sometimes it's cheaper to keep her....


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

Nope. All my exes live in Texas ?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

The_Solo said:


> Flkeys I did not receive a copy (that I know of) but i will be going back to child support office Thursday being last day of month to pay full amount if Uber hasn't made a payment yet. I'm sure they won't have. I'm also working on getting child support office helping me to resolve this


Can you pay ahead? For example you pay when it is due and when Uber gets around to sending the money you get a credit for that amount? Seems like a pain in the butt but better than paying interest.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

I do have arrears I’m working on paying off. If I pay extra this month it just goes to arrears. And next month start over. So let’s talk hypotheticals. If Uber takes $350 this month (February) and sends nothing. I go in and pay full amount cash for February. Then in March say they hold $400 and in March they send it all in it will just show $750 payment for March. But I don’t know if they will send in in March either so I have to wait till near end of every month as is and check if payments been made and pay accordingly. Beyond that being a pain in my ass I live in California so I’m hit for a decent bit per month in child support + paying in arrears.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Better to be ahead than behind.


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

On Thursday you need to lodge a witholdings appeal with your local CSA (or whatever your jurisdiction calls it) of failure of employer to forward withheld earnings.

Use the same system which takes your money, to prosecute the garnishee. There are big fines for failing to forward timely, which is included in garnishment order.

The State will chew out Uber when they validate that Uber failed to forward monies.

To Clarify:

You're in California, with intra state orders with Texas? And Texas is reporting late receipt of payments?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Ooh, I smell a lawsuit a comin'.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

PioneerXi said:


> On Thursday you need to lodge a witholdings appeal with your local CSA (or whatever your jurisdiction calls it) of failure of employer to forward withheld earnings.
> 
> Use the same system which takes your money, to prosecute the garnishee. There are big fines for failing to forward timely, which is included in garnishment order.
> 
> ...


?? That about sums it up. Your info is helpful and I already started talk to the office here about the problems and they mentioned helping me by talking with them about not paying. But reading what you've said makes me want to push the issue even harder and make results happen.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The_Solo said:


> So I have child support and Uber garnishes my wages which is all fine with me. It has to be done that's fine but what pisses me off is they take my payment every week but don't freaking send it into the child support office but like once every 2 months. If you guys know anything about the government they don't like you not paying on time for any reason. Plus I get hit with interest for them not paying 1 month or not. Like WTF how can they take my money and keep it.
> 
> Damn Uber makes me more mad daily





The_Solo said:


> So I have child support and Uber garnishes my wages which is all fine with me. It has to be done that's fine but what pisses me off is they take my payment every week but don't freaking send it into the child support office but like once every 2 months. If you guys know anything about the government they don't like you not paying on time for any reason. Plus I get hit with interest for them not paying 1 month or not. Like WTF how can they take my money and keep it.
> 
> Damn Uber makes me more mad daily


Deadbeats get no sympathy


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Deadbeats get no sympathy
> View attachment 300456


I have arrears is different then being a deadbeat. And I'm not looking for sympathy. Sympathy can be found in the dictionary between shit and syphilis. I was seeking information or if anyone else having issues. Others are helpful.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Im curious how this all works? So do they garnish every ride? So like instead of making $3.75 you make $1.87. Thats rough sailing. What happens if you do instant pay? If you do instant pay at the end of the week do you start the next week $-300?


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Uber is letting the money sit in the bank in making a profit off the interest. It’s the only profit they’ll ever see LOL


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> If you paid what was required on your own as you should, why would they need to garnish your wages?


M
Let's be frank. Some women are very evil and show how much they care about their kids when they use child support to show a child how screwed up they can be to the father they love, and they kee the kids in line by letting them know they could be real mean to dad.

Kids need two parents, court best interest of the kids letting certain psycho women (not all, just the narcissistic bottom feeders) deprive a child of a parent. Goes for men too.

I liked I meme I once saw of some women with a glass of wine saying, oh my god, they're ripping children out of parents arms at the border. The picture next to it she comments on how she did the same thing to her kid for child support. .


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Eugene73 said:


> Uber is letting the money sit in the bank in making a profit off the interest. It's the only profit they'll ever see LOL


Just wait for the self driving cars!


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Just wait for the self driving cars!


Then who are the paxholes going to ***** about their lives to


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Eugene73 said:


> Then who are the paxholes going to @@@@@ about their lives to


Chat bot?


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Chat bot?


 Nothing can replace the human touch (I'm sure the OP can tell you all about that)


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

Drizzle said:


> Im curious how this all works? So do they garnish every ride? So like instead of making $3.75 you make $1.87. Thats rough sailing. What happens if you do instant pay? If you do instant pay at the end of the week do you start the next week $-300?


No the court order is for so much a month. So what they do is divide the yearly total by 52 weeks and get a weekly total to garnish. So every Week they deduct from my pay the weekly amount but they can't take more than half my paycheck.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I pay $1100 a month..... Come at me


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I pay $1100 a month..... Come at me


I'm sorry. 
I have 1 kid costing me $600. You absolutely win. And honestly it's absurd they get you for that much.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

The_Solo said:


> So I have child support and Uber garnishes my wages which is all fine with me. It has to be done that's fine but what pisses me off is they take my payment every week but don't freaking send it into the child support office but like once every 2 months. If you guys know anything about the government they don't like you not paying on time for any reason. Plus I get hit with interest for them not paying 1 month or not. Like WTF how can they take my money and keep it.
> 
> Damn Uber makes me more mad daily


I solved that probem, easy. Early on in my life, I chose the path of the bachelor who makes darn sure he never gets a lady pregnant. I was very careful. Got through the flower power free love era, without a kid ). Now that I'm 67, it's a lot easy, I date girls from about 50 up, and they are not getting pregnant,, ( afaik about the subject ). I know it's not for everybody, but I need solitude, lots of solitude. I would drive any woman crazy, after time.



HyundaiBigDog said:


> Ignore the comments. A lot of the members are older folks who don't get much action.


Yeah, there's that.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Uber received a court order to garnish your wages. They have no choice. Don't be mad at them.


^^^^^^^^Never mind, she already nabbed you\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


SuzeCB said:


> You didn't read his post all the way through, did you?





Eugene73 said:


> Uber is letting the money sit in the bank in making a profit off the interest


Uber do something unscrupulous such as this????????????!?!?!?!?!?!?????????????????????

*Ne Di sinant!*



Irishjohn831 said:


> Let's be frank. Some women are very evil and show how much they care about their kids when they use child support to show a child how screwed up they can be to the father


To read what original poster is telling us on the subject, it *ain't no baby mama or no state what ain't doin' what it's 'apposta' do. It's that thar' Uber what's messin' up thangs and doin' what it ain't got no business doin' 'cuz it ain't sendin' no money to no Family Court like it's 'apposta'*

Original Poster will do well to pay heed to what @PioneerXi states. If the employer or whatever entity is served the garnishment order fails to forward the amount required in a timely manner, it can be held liable for it, as well as fines and penalties. I was an official of a cab company. We got these orders all the time. For the drivers, there was nothing that we could do, as, at the time, few cabs accepted credit cards and those that did were not processing through our company. The drivers were not employees, but were affiliated by contract (and Uber thought that it was doing something NEW). In the case of office or radio room employees, we could and did pay over garnishments to authorities not just in the District of Columbia, but also in Maryland and Virginia.

Garnishments for child support are routine matters, these days. When the court issues the interlocutory decree, it simply issues the garnishment order as a matter of routine practice, regardless of the person's payment history. You do not always see a garnishment between separation and the interlocutory decree, as one partner simply agrees to pay and does. Even if the non-custodial partner paid promptly and a larger amount than agreed between initial separation and the interlocutory decree, once the judge issues the interlocutory decree, he will also issue the garnishment order. This is to make sure that the child support is paid. It is not always something personal nor is it always due to a deadbeat partner.

At one point, after my departure, the old cab company fell on hard times (this was even before Uber). The new Management was writing rubber cheques, including to the Family Courts. The new Management brought me back for a short stint to try to help set things aright. I got into it with the Family Court in Montgomery County, Maryland (a suburb). Because the Management had issued a rubber cheque, the Court was requiring a money order or cash. We had the finances set aright, temporarily, so there was no problem in the immediate future for rubber cheques. I told that Court that it was going to have to accept a cheque, as this was a business and we were not coming out there with the cash nor would we be sending anyone to our bank to pay fees and purchase money orders. We had sent a few cheques, which the Court had returned with nastygrams. The Court stood firm as did we. Take the cheque or take nothing. Finally, the employee worked out something with the courts. At one point, the Courts out there threatened and fulminated, but, I kept sending them back letters nicely daring them to do anything, as they could not without more bother than they were willing to take. I was well aware of just how much bother they would take. Further, I was aware that we would be in front of a judge in the District of Columbia, which subscribes to the doctrine of Substantial Compliance. It would have considered the cheques "substantial compliance" and told the Monkey County Court to take the cheque or work out another arrangement with the employee.

The employee, in this case, was, in fact, a "deadbeat dad". He owed half the people in town as well as more than a few in both Maryland and Virginia suburbs. The last that I had heard of this guy, he was living in a homeless shelter in Roanoake.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> I absolutely cannot believe we are in agreement for once!


Some states do this routinely. It is supposed to keep things clearly understood, complied with, and ease transitions when the paying parent goes into work or state disability insurance or unemployment insurance.

From what I understand, and I could be entirely wrong here, or it may be a case-by-case thing, if the paying parent does end up with less money coming in it also makes things faster to reduce the payment amount, if applicable.

I had a relative that was under order for a specific amount each week out of his paycheck, and then, when he was out of work because of a work injury and was getting 60% (65%?) Of his usual income, the amount that came out was a percentage of that instead.

I'm sure something went in for a judge's signature somewhere, but with everything corroborated by the employer, insurance company, etc., neither party had to actually go to a hearing.

This was in NJ, BTW. Each state does things their own way. Point is that having wages garnished for.child support no longer necessarily means the person is a deadbeat parent.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

To those that have given me useful information I am super grateful and appreciative. I got a support message from Uber saying they sent a check to the child support office. We’ll see if they have it in by months end or not. My hopes aren’t high but I will update here as it goes because those who helped with information may want to hear the stories continuation. 

Thank you ?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The_Solo said:


> I'm sorry.
> I have 1 kid costing me $600. You absolutely win. And honestly it's absurd they get you for that much.


3 kids on 94k a year


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> If you paid what was required on your own as you should, why would they need to garnish your wages?


Only on UP would a deadbeat dad post a complaint about court ordered garnishments.

Gents, keep ur zipped up and stay frosty


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The_Solo said:


> So I have child support and Uber garnishes my wages which is all fine with me. It has to be done that's fine but what pisses me off is they take my payment every week but don't freaking send it into the child support office but like once every 2 months. If you guys know anything about the government they don't like you not paying on time for any reason. Plus I get hit with interest for them not paying 1 month or not. Like WTF how can they take my money and keep it.
> 
> Damn Uber makes me more mad daily


Well, you're a divorced man with kids. Being a father in divorce court always means that you are going to get bent over by the system and slipped a length. The first thing the judge said to me at the 10 minute preliminary hearing, before he had heard any evidence at all was, "Sir, I advise you to start preparing for the event that you lose this case".


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I pay $1100 a month..... Come at me


Bet that really cuts into the ICP concerts : (



The_Solo said:


> o I have child support and Uber garnishes my wages


"Mommy, why do I have to go to Full Sail University?"

"Because your father The_Solo complained about his taxi wage garnishments dear. Although you'll never meet him, you can view his posts on uberpeople.net"


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

Antvirus said:


> Bet that really cuts into the ICP concerts : (
> 
> "Mommy, why do I have to go to Full Sail University?"
> 
> "Because your father The_Solo complained about his taxi wage garnishments dear. Although you'll never meet him, you can view his posts on uberpeople.net"


WOW! I will moderately defend here I was married for several years before we had a planned kid. The divorce was not of my choice. And I know my kid and I may live in a different state due to a death in the family but I spend approx 6 hours a day on the phone with my kid. Simply because I am a father and my wages get garnished doesn't make me a deadbeat. I have zero problems paying the child support. I have a problem that Uber is taking my money and not sending it to the child support office.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

The_Solo said:


> WOW! I will moderately defend here I was married for several years before we had a planned kid. The divorce was not of my choice. And I know my kid and I may live in a different state due to a death in the family but I spend approx 6 hours a day on the phone with my kid. Simply because I am a father and my wages get garnished doesn't make me a deadbeat. I have zero problems paying the child support. I have a problem that Uber is taking my money and not sending it to the child support office.


So what happened ? why did she toss you out?


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

She was a big girl who lost a lot of weight and got a tummy tuck and ass sucked in. Went from us both being gamers to her wanting to go out and party and have fun with her new found self esteem she never had as a big girl. Thought the grass was greener on the other side and broke up a family.

Obviously I don't mind sharing details. Lol. Completely off topic now but oh well I guess. While I fought for the marriage she fought for the divorce. I should have known better. Her mom has had like 6 divorces. I was husband #2 for my x. Since married and divorced again. And she gained the weight back and tummy tuck wasted after the other kid she had


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Im curious, so what happens in the state if you owe child support but your a bum and lives off social benefit? Or just homeless? You cant squeeze blood from a rock, where will the money for the baby come from?


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

I believe if you ever get state benefits they will garnish them. I am guessing I honestly have no clue on that tho. 
If your a homeless you obviously are also referring to no job, well you can’t garnish panhandling wages and they arrears would pile up and interest would be tacked on. But obviously they would get nothing from you for an end result.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

The_Solo said:


> I believe if you ever get state benefits they will garnish them. I am guessing I honestly have no clue on that tho.
> If your a homeless you obviously are also referring to no job, well you can't garnish panhandling wages and they arrears would pile up and interest would be tacked on. But obviously they would get nothing from you for an end result.


So what about the baby/child then? Kid still need to eat


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> If you paid what was required on your own as you should, why would they need to garnish your wages?


In Orange Co., CA, it's pretty much automatic to garnish wages for child support.



Drizzle said:


> Im curious how this all works? So do they garnish every ride? So like instead of making $3.75 you make $1.87. Thats rough sailing. What happens if you do instant pay? If you do instant pay at the end of the week do you start the next week $-300?


Uber got a garnishment order for me several months ago. They said I wouldn't be able to do Instant Pay, but I've been doing it (up until today). I'd cashout instant pay Sunday night, so the only garnishment they'd take would be a few dollars in bonuses or late tips that came in.

I tried to cash out today to get my rent money, and couldn't. I'm thinking there was a glitch in the system that was allowing me to previously do instant pay. Now I have to get reactivated on Lyft to get my rent paid on time. ugh.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

I don't know how garnishment works, but I'll say this:
Uber is not your employer. You are your employer, with a contract with Uber. How come the government is garnishing from Uber? Would this constitute an employee-employer relationship?


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> I don't know how garnishment works, but I'll say this:
> Uber is not your employer. You are your employer, with a contract with Uber. How come the government is garnishing from Uber? Would this constitute an employee-employer relationship?


Not sure, but I think they can garnish about any form of income.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

AveragePerson said:


> So what about the baby/child then? Kid still need to eat


Why do you think single parents are more likely to be in poverty?



TeleSki said:


> Not sure, but I think they can garnish about any form of income.


But it's not income. Saying it is is like saying the money in the cash register of a store you own is income, BEFORE you pay your vendors, rent, and utilities.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

TeleSki said:


> In Orange Co., CA, it's pretty much automatic to garnish wages for child support.
> 
> 
> Uber got a garnishment order for me several months ago. They said I wouldn't be able to do Instant Pay, but I've been doing it (up until today). I'd cashout instant pay Sunday night, so the only garnishment they'd take would be a few dollars in bonuses or late tips that came in.
> ...


So you have already paid the amount that they are garnishing for?



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why do you think single parents are more likely to be in poverty?


They are more likely to live in poverty. If you have families with two incomes coming in and struggling, it is only reasonable to expect that a family with one income would struggle more.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Antvirus said:


> Bet that really cuts into the ICP concerts : (
> 
> "Mommy, why do I have to go to Full Sail University?"
> 
> "Because your father The_Solo complained about his taxi wage garnishments dear. Although you'll never meet him, you can view his posts on uberpeople.net"


Not really too be honest....faygo


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Well, you're a divorced man with kids. Being a father in divorce court always means that you are going to get bent over by the system and slipped a length. The first thing the judge said to me at the 10 minute preliminary hearing, before he had heard any evidence at all was, "Sir, I advise you to start preparing for the event that you lose this case".


that's about what the judge said to me too. uphill battle the whole time



AveragePerson said:


> Im curious, so what happens in the state if you owe child support but your a bum and lives off social benefit? Or just homeless? You cant squeeze blood from a rock, where will the money for the baby come from?


warrant for your arrest and no drivers license when its time to renew or registration until payments are made. At least in NJ.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> I don't know how garnishment works, but I'll say this:
> Uber is not your employer. You are your employer, with a contract with Uber. How come the government is garnishing from Uber? Would this constitute an employee-employer relationship?


Because the govt knows we're employees, not independent contractors.

If we were actual ICs, the govt wouldn't garnish anything from uber.

If you were to hire an IC plumber or carpenter to perform work on your house, and they were behind on child support payments, does anyone truly believe the govt would swoop in and garnish the money you're paying to the plumber?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The_Solo said:


> WOW! I will moderately defend here I was married for several years before we had a planned kid. The divorce was not of my choice.


You must understand that some of the posters here are just like the outsourced Uber CSRs about whom they complain so bitterly. The Uber outsourced CSRs read the highlighted words on the screen and not the whole message. These posters read a few words and rush to judgment. They ignore anything that conflicts with the judgment that they have made.

Several of us have tried to enlighten these Rocket Scientists, who: a. have no children. b. have never been through a break-up where children were involved. c. have not recently been through a break-up where children were involved, d. are ignorant of to-day's procedures. d. live under a rock. e. any combination of the above. f. all of the above.

Several posters have tried to inform these uninformed that garnishment is a routine matter, these days, regardless of the history or credit ratings of the non-custodial parent. The courts simply want to make sure that the child support is paid. It is now standard procedure across the board. Several posters have tried to tell the uninformed this, but, they choose to ignore it.



The_Solo said:


> I believe if you ever get state benefits they will garnish them


This tends to vary by state. If the non-custodial lives in another state, as a rule, the garnishment is subject to the rules of the state where the non-custodial resides.



Dammit Mazzacane said:


> I don't know how garnishment works, Uber is not your employer. . How come the government is garnishing from Uber?


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


TeleSki said:


> Not sure, but I think they can garnish about any form of income.


They can. If you have any source that pays money to you, those funds can be garnished. If you hold stock, they can garnish the dividends. If you own rental property, they can garnish the rental payments. If you run a company, there are cases where they can hit the bank account. It is amazing how child support garnishments can cross and pierce corporate veils. The assets also can be seized and applied to the payments, but, as long as the payments are made as ordered, this will not often occur. Usually, asset seizure only comes into play when the payments fall into arrears. In fact, often the custodial parent prefers to leave the performing asset in the hands of the non-custodial to ensure that there is a source for constant payment.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Saying it is is like saying the money in the cash register of a store you own is income, BEFORE you pay your vendors, rent, and utilities.


In many states, they _can_ seize the money in the cash register before employees, vendors, rent or utilities are paid. If the funds are under your control, they can be seized. This applies not just to child support cases, although there are more possibilities when it comes to child support. You would be amazed at how child support payment arrears seizures can cross and pierce corporate veils.

Even when it is not child support, some states will allow the seizure of money in a cash register. When I left the cab company of which i was an official, it fell upon hard times. They brought me back for a brief stint to help set it aright. There was this one old case, that happened before I was an official. It was forgotten and never brought to my attention during my tenure. It re-surfaced while I was doing my reprise stint. The woman had obtained a judgment against the company in Virginia. She was seeking to have it enforced in the District of Columbia. My company was summoned for a "financial examination". One of the questions that the plaintiff asked, and, the judge allowed was on what day the employees were paid. She asked this so that she would know the day on which there was money in one of the accounts that she could grab. I did ask her was she going to make my employees' cheques bounce. She replied that she did not care, as the employees were my problem and hers was getting paid. She wound up settling for much less than what she originally sought. Once I saw that she wanted to play hardball, I turned into the fish-eyed son of a woman of ill repute of which I am capable when it comes to lawyers and the courts.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> If you paid what was required on your own as you should, why would they need to garnish your wages?


There is a federal law requiring withholding of child support, even if the debtor isn't delinquent, if the mother is or was in receipt of Public Assistance for children. As you may or may not know, the government puts an attachment on child support for welfare recipients.

Of course, if the debtor has been delinquent, they can be garnished as well.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> If you were to hire an IC plumber or carpenter to perform work on your house, and they were behind on child support payments, does anyone truly believe the govt would swoop in and garnish the money you're paying to the plumber?


You have a timing question, there. If I hire a plumber to fix a leak, he is going to come, fix it that day or the next, I will pay and he has the money. The court can serve me with all of the garnishments that it will, but, as I would be paying the plumber by cheque or credit card, there would be proof that I had paid over the funds before the court had the order served on me.

If I hire a plumber to re-do the pipes in my home and pay twenty five per-cent up front and seventy five on completion, that might be different. If the project is going to take thirty days, say, and, the custodial parent learns about it, said parent can garnish that payment to the plumber. How would the custodial parent learn of it? There is a process in Civil Actions known as "financial examination" where the debtor must, in court, disclose sources of income and assets. The plumber would be compelled to disclose to his former spouse that he is working on my house and that I owe him X dollars upon completion of the project in say, fourteen days. The judge will then compel the plumber to disclose my contact information. The custodial parent can then serve me with a garnishment order that compels me to pay the funds owed the plumber to the court upon satisfactory completion of the project according to the terms of the contract between the plumber and me.

..........and yes, I am aware of cases where this HAS happened............................................


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Because the govt knows we're employees, not independent contractors.
> 
> If we were actual ICs, the govt wouldn't garnish anything from uber.
> 
> If you were to hire an IC plumber or carpenter to perform work on your house, and they were behind on child support payments, does anyone truly believe the govt would swoop in and garnish the money you're paying to the plumber?


The government wouldn't know about the work the plumber is performing on your home. Employers are required to notify the state government about new hires. Homeowners aren't.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

The_Solo said:


> No the court order is for so much a month. So what they do is divide the yearly total by 52 weeks and get a weekly total to garnish. So every Week they deduct from my pay the weekly amount but they can't take more than half my paycheck.


Thank you for the clarfication, best of luck.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> There is a federal law requiring withholding of child support, even if the debtor isn't delinquent, if the mother is or was in receipt of Public Assistance for children. As you may or may not know, the government puts an attachment on child support for welfare recipients.
> 
> Of course, if the debtor has been delinquent, they can be garnished as well.


What federal law requires garnishment..... that is handled on the state level. There are some federal statutes that require payment but I have not seen anything that requires garnishment as the form of payment at the federal level.



Another Uber Driver said:


> You have a timing question, there. If I hire a plumber to fix a leak, he is going to come, fix it that day or the next, I will pay and he has the money. The court can serve me with all of the garnishments that it will, but, as I would be paying the plumber by cheque or credit card, there would be proof that I had paid over the funds before the court had the order served on me.
> 
> If I hire a plumber to re-do the pipes in my home and pay twenty five per-cent up front and seventy five on completion, that might be different. If the project is going to take thirty days, say, and, the custodial parent learns about it, said parent can garnish that payment to the plumber. How would the custodial parent learn of it? There is a process in Civil Actions known as "financial examination" where the debtor must, in court, disclose sources of income and assets. The plumber would be compelled to disclose to his former spouse that he is working on my house and that I owe him X dollars upon completion of the project in say, fourteen days. The judge will then compel the plumber to disclose my contact information. The custodial parent can then serve me with a garnishment order that compels me to pay the funds owed the plumber to the court upon satisfactory completion of the project according to the terms of the contract between the plumber and me.
> 
> ..........and yes, I am aware of cases where this HAS happened............................................


It would also be different if for say that plumber has a contract to do plumbing work at a given large business and is routinely called in.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The government wouldn't know about the work the plumber is performing on your home.


It would not know, as a rule, for a one or two day project. If the project is a l ong one, such as a complete re-do, it might learn about it if the plumber is in court for a Financial Examination before he finishes the project or you have paid him.

This is just one more reason why you never pay one hundred per cent up front for anything like this. I would understand some up front payment for materials, but, if you pay the guy, he loses it all to back child support, he will figure that since there is no gain for him, he will leave the project half done and you are out the whole cost of it. You can sue him, yes, but, you will spend more than a little on a lawyer and will have a hard time collecting from a deadbeat.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> But it's not income. Saying it is is like saying the money in the cash register of a store you own is income, BEFORE you pay your vendors, rent, and utilities.


I


Another Uber Driver said:


> You have a timing question, there. If I hire a plumber to fix a leak, he is going to come, fix it that day or the next, I will pay and he has the money. The court can serve me with all of the garnishments that it will, but, as I would be paying the plumber by cheque or credit card, there would be proof that I had paid over the funds before the court had the order served on me.
> 
> If I hire a plumber to re-do the pipes in my home and pay twenty five per-cent up front and seventy five on completion, that might be different. If the project is going to take thirty days, say, and, the custodial parent learns about it, said parent can garnish that payment to the plumber. How would the custodial parent learn of it? There is a process in Civil Actions known as "financial examination" where the debtor must, in court, disclose sources of income and assets. The plumber would be compelled to disclose to his former spouse that he is working on my house and that I owe him X dollars upon completion of the project in say, fourteen days. The judge will then compel the plumber to disclose my contact information. The custodial parent can then serve me with a garnishment order that compels me to pay the funds owed the plumber to the court upon satisfactory completion of the project according to the terms of the contract between the plumber and me.
> 
> ..........and yes, I am aware of cases where this HAS happened............................................


Crazy things can happen, but I'd say a garnishment that involves business owner's customer's would be rare.

It seems to me it a lien on the business/business owner's bank account would be much more likely.

The govt may pretend otherwise, but it knows "rideshare" is fraud, and is nothing more than a gigantic illegal cab outfit, and they know the drivers are poorly paid employees of these scumbag companies.



I_Like_Spam said:


> The government wouldn't know about the work the plumber is performing on your home. Employers are required to notify the state government about new hires. Homeowners aren't.


But uber's not our employer (in reality they are), we're allegedly working for them as ICs.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> But uber's not our employer (in reality they are), we're allegedly working for them as ICs.


If they are my employer than they are the best employer that I have ever had. No other time in my life have I had the opportunity to tell my boss when and where I want to work or if I even want to work this day or month and still have that job.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> a garnishment that involves business owner's customer's would be rare.
> It seems to me it a lien on the business/business owner's bank account would be much more likely.


While the lien on the bank account is the more frequent, the lien or order that involves the customer happens more frequently than you would suspect.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> If they are my employer than they are the best employer that I have ever had. No other time in my life have I had the opportunity to tell my boss when and where I want to work or if I even want to work this day or month and still have that job.


Because uber hides the pickup and destination addresses, and a "high" cancellation rate can get you fired, you don't have the opportunity to "tell your boss" where you want to work.

You must have had really bad employers if your "best" one is paying you wages that are 40 years out of date.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

The_Solo said:


> She was a big girl who lost a lot of weight and got a tummy tuck and ass sucked in. Went from us both being gamers to her wanting to go out and party and have fun with her new found self esteem she never had as a big girl. Thought the grass was greener on the other side and broke up a family.
> 
> Obviously I don't mind sharing details. Lol. Completely off topic now but oh well I guess. While I fought for the marriage she fought for the divorce. I should have known better. Her mom has had like 6 divorces. I was husband #2 for my x. Since married and divorced again. And she gained the weight back and tummy tuck wasted after the other kid she had


Good for you! Big girls need luvin too!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> While the lien on the bank account is the more frequent, the lien or order that involves the customer happens more frequently than you would suspect.


Obviously the govt is going for the low-hanging fruit by garnishing uber wages.

My point remains that the govt knows rideshare and the driver relationship with the rideshare companies are a sham.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Because uber hides the pickup and destination addresses, and a "high" cancellation rate can get you fired, you don't have the opportunity to "tell your boss" where you want to work.
> 
> You must have had really bad employers if your "best" one is paying you wages that are 40 years out of date.


I have not had a problem canceling any trip that I did not want..... for me that is flexibility.

At this point I value flexibility over all else so your priorities may lead you to a different conclusion.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> My point remains that the govt knows rideshare and the driver relationship with the rideshare companies are a sham.


I never challenged that point nor would I.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> My point remains that the govt knows rideshare and the driver relationship with the rideshare companies are a sham.


Not at all, It only knows that there is a dependable amount of income in that account that they can tap into.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have not had a problem canceling any trip that I did not want


That you haven't had a problem doesn't change the fact that uber reserves the right to fire drivers for what it considers "too many" cancellations.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> That you haven't had a problem doesn't change the fact that uber reserves the right to fire drivers for what it considers "too many" cancellations.


I have seen people with a much higher cancelation rate than me. I feel pretty comfortable canceling when I need or want to not an issue at all for me.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have seen people with a much higher cancelation rate than me.


So what? They can still fire your ass if they want to for cancelling trips, even if someone else's rate is higher.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> So what? They can still fire your ass if they want to for cancelling trips, even if someone else's rate is higher.


I don't see your point. It is unlikely to happen and I am not worried about. Why are you worried about them deactivating me if I am not?


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> So you have already paid the amount that they are garnishing for?
> 
> 
> YES..I just checked the paperwork. Uber got the garnishment over a year ago, and just stopped my instapay yesterday. I'm up to date on my CS. I pay it to the agency, then they send it to my ex. It takes 5 days or more for her to get it from them, but they take it out of my account immediately. I imagine they did an audit and found their error in letting me do instapay.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The_Solo said:


> So I have child support and Uber garnishes my wages which is all fine with me. It has to be done that's fine but what pisses me off is they take my payment every week but don't freaking send it into the child support office but like once every 2 months. If you guys know anything about the government they don't like you not paying on time for any reason. Plus I get hit with interest for them not paying 1 month or not. Like WTF how can they take my money and keep it.
> 
> Damn Uber makes me more mad daily


If it's any consolation, there is always someone who has it worse than you. I got shafted much worse than this.

My ex-wife petitioned to move our children back to her home country with her. In order to do be able to do that, she had to convince the judge that she would be able to maintain the children 100% by herself in her country. The courts realise that an ex-wife removing the children to another country to live will effectively end the relationship that the father has with his children and, while they are sadistic enough to allow this, they are not sadistic enough make the father continue to pay for children he is no longer effectively a parent over.

So she testified that she would indeed have enough money to bring up our children without me. The judge ordered that she could take them to her country provided that she maintained them and provided that she would not hinder or block visitation by me to see the children, and he set child support at zero. However, as soon as she arrived in her country she told me that she was blocking me from seeing the children and that if I went to her country to attempt to visit the children she would have me arrested there for failing to pay her money. She cynically added that the authorities in _her _country do not permit fathers to not pay child support.

So now I have lost regular access my children yet still have to pay child support, the amount of which is chosen my ex-wife. To top it all off, because the child support is not court ordered and the children are not in this country, I do not get any of the tax breaks that fathers with dependent children can get here; I pay full price as if I were earning $500,000+ per year.

I work hard but have nothing. All my money now goes to the ex; I get to see the children a few days a year and I watch them grow up in photographs. I realise you probably have it tough as well, but I'd gladly change my situation for having to deal with numbnuts Uber's Finance department.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

The_Solo said:


> So I have child support and Uber garnishes my wages which is all fine with me. It has to be done that's fine but what pisses me off is they take my payment every week but don't freaking send it into the child support office but like once every 2 months. If you guys know anything about the government they don't like you not paying on time for any reason. Plus I get hit with interest for them not paying 1 month or not. Like WTF how can they take my money and keep it.
> 
> Damn Uber makes me more mad daily


Garnishment of an independent contractor? You sure?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberCheese said:


> Garnishment of an independent contractor? You sure?


It can be done. If the complainant can demonstrate that it is a source of income, the courts can attach the payments. What the complainant does is show that the respondent receives funds from the source. The court then notifies that "source", the "garnishee", that any funds due the respondent, be they regular, irregular, infrequent or whatever, must be paid to the complainant or designated party (in the case of child support, the Family Court, its representative or equivalent). Payment to the Court or agency designated protects the respondent, in that there is a record of the payment, thus the complainant can not falsely claim non-payment. The "garnishee" is the party that pays the funds that are being attached. The "garnishee" is not the person to whom the funds normally would be owed.

Some states will even dispense the funds to another party, should the respondent be able to make a case for it. As an example:

The Court awards custody to the mother. The father makes the case that the mother has a history of drug abuse and fears that should there be a relapse, the mother will spend the child support on drugs instead of the child. The court then allows the father to pay the money to his former mother-in-law, who does spend the money on the child and provides receipts to the father and the court. I have seen more than once case such as this.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The Court awards custody to the mother. The father makes the case that the mother has a history of drug abuse and fears that should there be a relapse, the mother will spend the child support on drugs instead of the child. The court then allows the father to pay the money to his former mother-in-law, who does spend the money on the child and provides receipts to the father and the court. I have seen more than once case such as this.


I don't doubt that you have.

Judge: "Oh, the mother has a history of drug abuse? I hereby award custody to the mother"


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I don't doubt that you have.
> 
> Judge: "Oh, the mother has a history of drug abuse? I hereby award custody to the mother"


It happens. I have seen it more than once. In some cases, the mother is clean at the time of the hearing, but, I have seen a judge award custody to a mother who is an active drug user. One thing that you learn very quickly when dealing with the legal system is that the law and common sense are far too often mutually destructive terms.

Where did your former wife take the children that they will throw a father in jail who does not pay child support even though the judge in the other country tells him that he need not pay it?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Where did your former wife take the children that they will throw a father in jail who does not pay child support even though the judge in the other country tells him that he need not pay it?


It's an issue of sovereignty. Judges in country A are not bound by laws in country B.

Legal precedent in my country states that judges can allow mothers to permanently remove the children from the country and correspondingly excuse fathers from financial reponsibility. The thought being - "we're going to let you lose your children because the mother wants them, but we're not also going to make you keep paying for them".

The laws in her country state that fathers must pay child support - they do not recognise judges terminating a father's financial responsibility in exchange for allowing the mother to move the children out of the country. And as the children now live in her country, the court in my country that let her take them no longer has jurisdiction. Her country's rules are now what count.

Of course, ethics would dictate that judges do not allow mothers to move the children to a different country and destroy the father:child relationship, and keep the father responsible for paying maintenance.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Uber received a court order to garnish your wages.
> They have no choice.
> Don't be mad at them. Go get mad at your baby mama.


Uncle Sam AINT yo baby daddy !

Lesson here . . .
1.) NEVER LET THE GOVERNMENT







BECOME INVOLVED IN * ANYTHING * !

2.) Handle your Business.
Or IT WILL HANDLE YOU.

3.) Keep up with child support.
You would Never have had fees, garnishments, penalties or interest.
If you DO RIGHT.

IT CAN GET A LOT WORSE.

YOU ARE NOW " SERVING AS AN EXAMPLE".



The_Solo said:


> Getting an intent to suspend back in sept 18 is how I figured it out. They took my payments in August and sept and then sent chunk payment in sept. Child support office got mad I didn't make a payment in August and as having had payments garnished I figured I did. Since then I hadn't drove for Uber again until this month. I went to child support office yesterday and verified so far this month they show I have made no payments yet Uber has garnished my wages 4 different weeks.


Get AHEAD on payments.
If possible.
Then no problem.

Unless she uses that as grounds to request MORE.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's an issue of sovereignty. Judges in country A are not bound by laws in country B.
> 
> Legal precedent in my country states that judges can allow mothers to permanently remove the children from the country and correspondingly excuse fathers from financial reponsibility. The thought being - "we're going to let you lose your children because the mother wants them, but we're not also going to make you keep paying for them".
> 
> ...


I'm confused. If your still in country A, what does it matter if country B forces you to pay child support? They don't have jursidiction over you too...


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> I'm confused. If your still in country A, what does it matter if country B forces you to pay child support? They don't have jursidiction over you too...


The Hague Convention (https://www.acf.hhs.gov/css/partners/international) 
Numerous countries have reciprocal arrangements with foreign jurisdictions for child support. In Europe, for example, it may only been 30 minutes to another country and another language. 
In San Diego County, the entire staff of the National City Child Support Office speak Spanish. That office is located less than 10 minutes from the Mexican border.
Most countries operate on the guise of "the child is the primary responsibility of both parents" but in reality, custodial mothers use is a weapon to decimate the relationship of the non custodial father, and governments earn revenue for it's pipeline of monies.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> I'm confused. If your still in country A, what does it matter if country B forces you to pay child support? They don't have jursidiction over you too...


You're correct in that if I never went to her country, there's nothing she could do and I would not have to pay child support. But this is where visitation comes into it. Not paying and never going to visit would be fine if I never wanted to see my kids again. If I did not pay the money she wants then she could sue me in family court in her country for not paying, and she would win. In her country they arrest non-paying fathers and keep them in jail until they pay. So I couldn't refuse to pay and then keep going to her country to visit my kids without being arrested and jailed.

My ex wants to end my visitation and my contact with my kids, but she knows that if she did that then there would be no reason for me to keep paying her money. So I've ended up in what is basically a pay-per-view arrangement. Kind of like cable TV, except it's with my children. I pay money and I get to see them. Based on the amount of child maintenance she wants, I pay the mother on average about $1,000 per day for visits.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's an issue of sovereignty. Judges in country A are not bound by laws in country B.
> 
> Legal precedent in my country states that judges can allow mothers to permanently remove the children from the country and correspondingly excuse fathers from financial reponsibility. The thought being - "we're going to let you lose your children because the mother wants them, but we're not also going to make you keep paying for them".
> 
> ...


You didn't answer the question he asked. What country?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You didn't answer the question he asked.


That is correct.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> You're correct in that if I never went to her country, there's nothing she could do and I would not have to pay child support. But this is where visitation comes into it. Not paying and never going to visit would be fine if I never wanted to see my kids again. If I did not pay the money she wants then she could sue me in family court in her country for not paying, and she would win. In her country they arrest non-paying fathers and keep them in jail until they pay. So I couldn't refuse to pay and then keep going to her country to visit my kids without being arrested and jailed.
> 
> My ex wants to end my visitation and my contact with my kids, but she knows that if she did that then there would be no reason for me to keep paying her money. So I've ended up in what is basically a pay-per-view arrangement. Kind of like cable TV, except it's with my children. I pay money and I get to see them. Based on the amount of child maintenance she wants, I pay the mother on average about $1,000 per day for visits.


I don't really care what any judge says as far as not having to pay for your children. They can legally absolve a parent from responsibility but they can not morally absolve that responsibility. Good on you for paying when you really did not have to.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's an issue of sovereignty. Judges in country A are not bound by laws in country B.


I understand all of the above. I understood from your first post on the subject that the gig was basically that if you want to see your children, you had to pay up or get locked up, as she was not going to bring them here. I understood that she is holding all of the boodle cards in this situation. The US court let her remove them, they are out of your reach and the US court's reach. The courts where they are now take her part.......I understood all of that from your first mention of it. I was simply curious as to what country did something like that so that I know never to marry anyone from there. I am not using the immediately previous sentence to press my question, mind you, I use it simply to state my original purpose in posting what I did. I notice not only present items; I also can make deductions from items that are absent.
I got it that the bottom line was: pay up or do not see your children.



AveragePerson said:


> I'm confused. If your still in country A, what does it matter if country B forces you to pay child support? They don't have jursidiction over you too...


Never mind, he already answered it.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> If it's any consolation, there is always someone who has it worse than you. I got shafted much worse than this.
> 
> My ex-wife petitioned to move our children back to her home country with her. In order to do be able to do that, she had to convince the judge that she would be able to maintain the children 100% by herself in her country. The courts realise that an ex-wife removing the children to another country to live will effectively end the relationship that the father has with his children and, while they are sadistic enough to allow this, they are not sadistic enough make the father continue to pay for children he is no longer effectively a parent over.
> 
> ...


Wow! That's horrible and evil on her part. Not fair to you or the kids. Hang in there.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TeleSki said:


> That's horrible and evil on her part. Not fair to you or the kids.


When relationships break up, you would be truly amazed at how evil some people can become. I had this friend whose marriage broke up. I had known both of them before they got married. I had thought that they were really nice people. When the marriage broke up, she turned into a real *___*(fill in appropriate not allowed word here). In fact, I offered to go into court for hims and be a bad character witness against her.

I never knew her to be what she became. She bore him one daughter and had one daughter by a previous marriage. Both daughters turned against her, even though she did get custody of them in the divorce. Both of them were in high school at the time and they left their mother as soon as they could. I am still in touch with the daughter from the previous marriage, whom he did legally adopt. She has not spoken or written to her mother in years, and still refers to her with foul language. She will tell you to this day that it was because of the way that she treated him.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

The_Solo said:


> So I have child support and Uber garnishes my wages which is all fine with me. It has to be done that's fine but what pisses me off is they take my payment every week but don't freaking send it into the child support office but like once every 2 months. If you guys know anything about the government they don't like you not paying on time for any reason. Plus I get hit with interest for them not paying 1 month or not. Like WTF how can they take my money and keep it.
> 
> Damn Uber makes me more mad daily


Depending on the state, your money goes into a pool, that is why there is a lag. There are others that receive money from this pool that no one is contributing to for them. An employer by law has to send the funds within a certain time frame. Welcome to socialism and the welfare state of the US.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> Depending on the state, your money goes into a pool, that is why there is a lag. There are others that receive money from this pool that no one is contributing to for them. An employer by law has to send the funds within a certain time frame. Welcome to socialism and the welfare state of the US.


Michigan charges roughly a 10% fee... They will not discourse where that fee goes through the freedom of information act


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

The_Solo said:


> So I have child support and Uber garnishes my wages which is all fine with me. It has to be done that's fine but what pisses me off is they take my payment every week but don't freaking send it into the child support office but like once every 2 months. If you guys know anything about the government they don't like you not paying on time for any reason. Plus I get hit with interest for them not paying 1 month or not. Like WTF how can they take my money and keep it.
> 
> Damn Uber makes me more mad daily


-------------------------
Some of these answers are just insulting.

The garnishment is court ordered. I am assuming that ride share driving is your only income.
I would go to a legal aid office and talk to an attorney. Ubers slow pay is causing you major problems that could very well result in jail time.  You do not want to test the courts ruling. You will lose.
Try to get the department overseeing your case to pull the payment from your bank account instead of relying on Uber to send the payment. Don't ignore this problem. You need an attorney. The legal aid offices will charge nothing or very little.
First - Uber has been ordered to pull XXX amount of money per week from your earnings. They are not doing this per the instruction of the court order. They are in contempt and you definitely cannot depend on them.
Second, you stated you have not driven for them recently. They cannot send payments if there are no earnings. If you are not driving for them, therefore , you need to contact the court or department handling the case and ask them what to do. This is a serious issue.



The Gift of Fish said:


> If it's any consolation, there is always someone who has it worse than you. I got shafted much worse than this.
> 
> My ex-wife petitioned to move our children back to her home country with her. In order to do be able to do that, she had to convince the judge that she would be able to maintain the children 100% by herself in her country. The courts realise that an ex-wife removing the children to another country to live will effectively end the relationship that the father has with his children and, while they are sadistic enough to allow this, they are not sadistic enough make the father continue to pay for children he is no longer effectively a parent over.
> 
> ...


----------------------

Boy, what a nasty situation for you. Have you talked to a good lawyer ( the mean pit bull type ). There is , also, an organization for divorced fathers. There may be help or advice there.
If you stop paying - she will stop all contact with the children.
Terrible situation for you.



The_Solo said:


> I do have arrears I'm working on paying off. If I pay extra this month it just goes to arrears. And next month start over. So let's talk hypotheticals. If Uber takes $350 this month (February) and sends nothing. I go in and pay full amount cash for February. Then in March say they hold $400 and in March they send it all in it will just show $750 payment for March. But I don't know if they will send in in March either so I have to wait till near end of every month as is and check if payments been made and pay accordingly. Beyond that being a pain in my ass I live in California so I'm hit for a decent bit per month in child support + paying in arrears.


--------------------------
As I see it, you need to get Uber out of the situation and pay the child support directly to the appropriate office.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> Boy, what a nasty situation for you. Have you talked to a good lawyer ( the mean pit bull type ). There is , also, an organization for divorced fathers. There may be help or advice there.
> If you stop paying - she will stop all contact with the children.
> Terrible situation for you.


I had a lawyer but I fired her halfway through the case. To be fair, though, no lawyer would have been able to help. Legal precedent in this type of case is that, as long as the mother presents a credible case that she can support the children in the other country and can convince the judge that she will not block contact once she/the children have gone, then her petition will be approved. There is very little for a father to do in cases such as these - the odds are greatly stacked against him in the mother's favour.

Anyway, it was about halfway through the case when the judge asked my ex directly on which days she would like visitation with the children by me to occur at Christmas, birthdays etc. We were only halfway through giving evidence and the case was far from being formally over, but as soon as I heard him ask this I knew I had lost. I fired the lawyer the same day and just went though the motions of finishing the case.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> If it's any consolation, there is always someone who has it worse than you. I got shafted much worse than this.
> 
> My ex-wife petitioned to move our children back to her home country with her. In order to do be able to do that, she had to convince the judge that she would be able to maintain the children 100% by herself in her country. The courts realise that an ex-wife removing the children to another country to live will effectively end the relationship that the father has with his children and, while they are sadistic enough to allow this, they are not sadistic enough make the father continue to pay for children he is no longer effectively a parent over.
> 
> ...


I went to court and filed for custody of my child. The mother wanted to take my son out of the country and I wasn't having any part of that. When it was all said and done, I got what I wanted, 50% legal and physical custody, and my son could not leave the state let alone leave the country. I filed with the state department blocking anyone applying for a passport for my son. Sorry that happened, but once she was able to leave the country, you were


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I had a lawyer but I fired her halfway through the case. To be fair, though, no lawyer would have been able to help. Legal precedent in this type of case is that, as long as the mother presents a credible case that she can support the children in the other country and can convince the judge that she will not block contact once she/the children have gone, then her petition will be approved. There is very little for a father to do in cases such as these - the odds are greatly stacked against him in the mother's favour.
> 
> Anyway, it was about halfway through the case when the judge asked my ex directly on which days she would like visitation with the children by me to occur at Christmas, birthdays etc. We were only halfway through giving evidence and the case was far from being formally over, but as soon as I heard him ask this I knew I had lost. I fired the lawyer the same day and just went though the motions of finishing the case.


-----------------------------
In the past, courts have usually been with the mother. If she left the US, who pays for the children to come visit you?
I would still talk to a MALE attorney. A real experienced no nonsense man. For this type of case, I would not use a woman.
The first visit is free. It is hard to find a good attorney. Think about joining a support group for divorce fathers. Listen to their situation .Their attorney may be your next attorney. In the past, often the father would live in poverty because the court assigned huge supports payments to him. I do not believe that is still the case. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------------------
> In the past, courts have usually been with the mother. If she left the US, who pays for the children to come visit you?
> I would still talk to a MALE attorney. A real experienced no nonsense man. For this type of case, I would not use a woman.
> The first visit is free. It is hard to find a good attorney. Think about joining a support group for divorce fathers. Listen to their situation .Their attorney may be your next attorney. In the past, often the father would live in poverty because the court assigned huge supports payments to him. I do not believe that is still the case. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


The courts could careless about the father living in poverty. If the state of Michigan has assigned my support, the payment would be North of $1500 a month.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> In the past, often the father would live in poverty because the court assigned huge supports payments to him.


"It looks like an even split, here:

She gets the house, I get the payments.
She gets the car, I get the payments.
She gets the club membership, I get the payments..................................."

Add to that alimony, although you do not see as much of that as you used to see. The judges do still tend to favour the mother when the custody of the children are in question, especially when they are younger than high school age, This business of "due to their sensitive age, they should be with their mother........." is still strong, although it is changing.



Juggalo9er said:


> If the state of Michigan has assigned my support, the payment would be North of $1500 a month.


An interesting note on this is that until the Feds intervened, some time back, Michigan was one of the favourite places for deadbeat dads to run. It was almost impossible to get a Michigan court to enforce an alimony or even a child support payment order from another state. Timeliness was a major escape avenue. The deadbeat dad would hide in the UP for a couple of years until the wife found him. At that point, the Michigan court would not even look at the petition due to "timeliness".

The courts in other states, conversely, were loathe to enforce Michigan orders for that reason, although it was easier, especially in cases of child support payments.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> "It looks like an even split, here:
> 
> She gets the house, I get the payments.
> She gets the car, I get the payments.
> ...


I was voluntarily paying before there was even a order....


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> I went to court and filed for custody of my child. The mother wanted to take my son out of the country and I wasn't having any part of that. When it was all said and done, I got what I wanted, 50% legal and physical custody, and my son could not leave the state let alone leave the country. I filed with the state department blocking anyone applying for a passport for my son. Sorry that happened, but once she was able to leave the country, you were


Yes, in the US courts are much more egalitarian. If my court case had happened here then the mother would have been SOL. The judge would have told her, "Tough - you can go wherever you feel like but the father has parental rights and the children are staying". However, my country (where this happened) is the United Kingdom. Totally ass-backwards when it comes to family law and a total disgrace.



KK2929 said:


> -----------------------------
> In the past, courts have usually been with the mother. If she left the US, who pays for the children to come visit you?
> I would still talk to a MALE attorney. A real experienced no nonsense man. For this type of case, I would not use a woman.
> The first visit is free. It is hard to find a good attorney. Think about joining a support group for divorce fathers. Listen to their situation .Their attorney may be your next attorney. In the past, often the father would live in poverty because the court assigned huge supports payments to him. I do not believe that is still the case. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


I now live in the US, but the court case happened in the UK. When this happens, the view of the court is that the father should use the money he doesn't pay in child support to pay for his trips to visit his children.

Anyway, it's a done deal. She and the children are not in the US - they're in a country where the father has even fewer rights. It's a country where, like the US, the courts don't allow one parent to move abroad with the children against the will of the other parent. So the children are staying put until they're 18.


----------



## XTS CADDIE (Feb 18, 2019)

The_Solo said:


> So I have child support and Uber garnishes my wages which is all fine with me. It has to be done that's fine but what pisses me off is they take my payment every week but don't freaking send it into the child support office but like once every 2 months. If you guys know anything about the government they don't like you not paying on time for any reason. Plus I get hit with interest for them not paying 1 month or not. Like WTF how can they take my money and keep it.
> 
> Damn Uber makes me more mad daily


If you were making payments for support just subtract what Uber is taking out and just send in the difference. So say you're to pay $600 a month and Uber is taking out $ 300 just send in the $300


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

XTS CADDIE said:


> If you were making payments for support just subtract what Uber is taking out and just send in the difference. So say you're to pay $600 a month and Uber is taking out $ 300 just send in the $300


Doesn't work like that. Because then in that month I would have only paid $300. Child support office doesn't care if money is pulled and suppose to be sent. They care about what they have gotten. And to them $300 obtained of $600 owed is all that matters. I think I just quit driving for Uber much. Lyft and other gig jobs will be primary. I just have to go in monthly on last day of month see what's been paid and pay that. Screw Uber. Screw child support office. Screw government. Screw the x.


----------

